# Browning Rage One For Fingers?



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a little short for a finger bow. What's your DL? I'd personally look for something longer but others will tell you different I'm sure. It may work out just fine for you.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

sorry yeah my draw length is 27.5 -28".


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

You may be OK depending on whether you shoot with all three fingers on the string and also how big the cams are.

I shot a Ross CR337 for a while, it has a 37" AtA, but has large diameter cam and idler wheel. I shoot three fingers on the string and have a DL of 30.5".

There are a lot of used bargains with longer ATA's in the classifieds.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

buy used . good chance you'll end up buying different bows till you find ''the one'' .


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Certainly would not be MY first choice... but you may be able to get by. Like others have said there are some deals to be had in the classifieds that would certainly make the transition to "fingers" a little smoother.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Found this* browning rage one *package on closeout for $125 so I jumped on it . Shot a reflex Caribou a few years back with success[wish I had it back] but thought after a few years of the release aide craze i get back to fingers. Thanks!


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

oh Neil, unsure of cam size but I know its a one cam at 70% let off.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

*Browning rage one*

http://youtu.be/4so1J-C8WYY after watching this guy maybe I can !!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Sounds a bit short for my choice. The other issue is the let-off. A good finger bow will have some pressure on the string to help extract the string from your fingers. 70% is a lot of let-off. I personally like 60-65%.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

catkinson said:


> Found this* browning rage one *package on closeout for $125 so I jumped on it . Shot a reflex Caribou a few years back with success[wish I had it back] but thought after a few years of the release aide craze i get back to fingers. Thanks!


 Good luck with it then! That Caribou is a much different bow than what you have now. As in "better" for shooting with fingers.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

We will see. I. May be looking for another one. I hate release aids but could not find anything in my budget. Can you recommend a model under 2 Bills used?


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Tough call, I dont know what you could find for that price. I love my Hoyt Vantage LTD, it's made for finger shooting, 45"ata, 8"bh, but I dont think you could touch one for $200. I'd see how the bow you have works out. You never know, it may be just fine for you. What kind of rest will you be using on it?


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks Eric. A nap flipper.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

catkinson said:


> Thanks Eric. A nap flipper.


 Good choice! Good luck.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I have been shooting a PSE Dream Season and trying it for a hunting bow. It seems to work fine.

Arrow


----------

